
The Second Quantum Revolution - jonbaer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-second-quantum-revolution-1539881599
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/Lkwz3](http://archive.is/Lkwz3)

------
m-watson
I find WSJ's coverage of physics is generally bad. I don't have super concrete
examples, but most WSJ quantum articles I read jump right into misconceptions
or generalizations to the point of false statements, or are so vague and
unnecessary there are not false (or true) statements to be found because it
just uses the word quantum a lot and doesn't say anything.

~~~
neonate
The author won the Nobel Prize in physics.

~~~
chopin
For this, the article is pretty shallow. I noticed the author, dug into the
article and was disappointed.

~~~
neonate
That's a different issue though.

------
danbruc
While new applications are of course nice, I think many would get some real
peace of mind if we finally managed to understand quantum physics. At least
those that were never satisfied by »Shut up and calculate!« I wonder if this
would be a revolution or more or less inconsequential for all practical
purposes.

